# Recent trip to a museum



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had recently taken the family on a trip to a few museums in Pittsburgh PA., and we made a stop at the Carnegie Museum of Art. I had been there many years ago before I was into woodworking and remembered they had some furniture pieces. I was really blown away by the collection in that place. They have furniture from some very notable furniture makers of their time, if I remember they actually have furniture made by Thomas Chippendale. I was only politely scorned once by security for leaning on the platform trying to get a better view of a dresser with some of the most amazing marquetry I have seen in my life. It is really hard to see work like that and not want to just open the drawers or feel the finish of course there is absolutely no touching. Some of the highlights for me were the pieces by George Nakashima














and Andre-Charles Boulle .














I don't live in a large city so I'm not sure if this is common to museums in the larger cities but I was definitely pleasantly surprised, you can't make it through it all in a day, to those of you in that live in the Pittsburgh area you have a real gem in your city. I live around 100 miles from Pittsburgh, Buffalo, and Cleveland so I definitely will be making the rounds to some of the other museums in the area. I've included a few pics to give you an idea of what they have.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wow wow wow this is great I only wish I live long enough I can visit such great museums.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

that last picture of the chair was very cool. i would say i'd like to go to a museum; but i won't; i'll just follow your post from now on.


----------

